# The Sully Picture Thread (Pic Heavy)



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Wonderful shots!!! Sully must be sound asleep somewhere right about now. He's one very handsome boy and you certainly know how to use a camera.

Pete


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow! Looks like a great dog park. Sully looks to be having a great time. Fantastic pictures.


----------



## Rebroland (May 20, 2010)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Wonderful shots!!! Sully must be sound asleep somewhere right about now. He's one very handsome boy and you certainly know how to use a camera.
> 
> 
> 
> Pete


Thanks, Pete!! He's actually conked out on the couch next to me right now while I'm visiting the forum. Daycare yesterday, dog park today and swimming at the river tomorrow (weather permitting) so tomorrow I'm sure he'll be exhausted! This is actually only day 3 with the camera - I'm hoping to learn more techniques as I go along.


----------



## Rebroland (May 20, 2010)

Max's Dad said:


> Wow! Looks like a great dog park. Sully looks to be having a great time. Fantastic pictures.


Thanks, Max's Dad! It is a really good dog park. The best in my area! He's been coming here since he was about 4 months old.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Wow!! That's only your third day with the camera...what are you shooting?

Pete


----------



## Rebroland (May 20, 2010)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Wow!! That's only your third day with the camera...what are you shooting?
> 
> Pete


It's a Canon Rebel EOS T3i - I'm using the lens that came with the kit - 18-55 mm. I'm kind of on spending lockdown after this purchase  but sometime within the next 6 months I want to get a telephoto lens and I'm sure as I learn more about the camera I will add more things to the list. This is the first time I've used a DSLR - previously I had a 12 megapixel Nikon digital camera. I'm in love with the continuous shoot on this new camera.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wonderful pictures of your boy!


----------



## Simba523 (Jan 28, 2012)

What a gorgeous boy! Great pictures, they look awesome.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Rebroland said:


> It's a Canon Rebel EOS T3i - I'm using the lens that came with the kit - 18-55 mm. I'm kind of on spending lockdown after this purchase  but sometime within the next 6 months I want to get a telephoto lens and I'm sure as I learn more about the camera I will add more things to the list. This is the first time I've used a DSLR - previously I had a 12 megapixel Nikon digital camera. I'm in love with the continuous shoot on this new camera.


You're sure a quick study...your pictures and composition are great. I'm in the process of picking up a DSLR...I can hardly wait. My SLR's just don't offer the flexibility of a DLSR and the P&S's are handy but don't offer the precision.

By the way the B&W's you posted were very good as well...they can really add a certain kind of character to the picture.

Pete


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Nice pics! We are without a decent camera at the moment. Really want to get some shots of Tucker in action.


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

Great photos!! looks like he had so much fun!!  ...


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Well it looks like someone had a really great time at the doggy park... Which is my favorite, well lets see... Hmmmm... All of them... ..:wave:
Also congrats on your new camera, you're doing really well, and remember practice makes perfect so keep snapping away, and posting the results of course... ...


----------



## Rebroland (May 20, 2010)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> You're sure a quick study...your pictures and composition are great. I'm in the process of picking up a DSLR...I can hardly wait. My SLR's just don't offer the flexibility of a DLSR and the P&S's are handy but don't offer the precision.
> 
> By the way the B&W's you posted were very good as well...they can really add a certain kind of character to the picture.
> 
> Pete


How exciting!! I'm sure you can hardly wait  Do you have an idea yet of what you will be getting? I'm sort of mad at myself - because I didn't really do any research prior to buying this - just bought what a few friends/family members have. But, I'm impressed with the pictures so now I'll just do more research prior to adding on any lenses etc. I am already in love with it. Excited to take it out on today's adventure with Sully and hopefully get some more great shots  The one thing that I dislike is that it makes it hard to choose between the pictures - hence why this thread has so many! 

I really love the B&Ws. I found out though that it comes out better if you shoot in black and white (the black & white pictures of Sully) versus shoot in color and convert to b&w (the picture of him and I). always a work in progress  I've seen some incredible pictures on this site and I hope that I can take that kind of caliber of pictures someday soon :crossfing


----------



## Rebroland (May 20, 2010)

I took Sully to the river today and got to play with the camera some more. Here are my favorite pictures from today 

Hanging out in the water










In the sand



















My favorite place to bring Sully










The water makes him crazy 










Going after the frisbee



















Experimenting with shooting in black & white again























































Sean's "cousin" Dakota 























































Love these moments










I think he's happy this weekend


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Absolutely FABULOUS pictures!! What a great place to play!!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Rebroland said:


> How exciting!! I'm sure you can hardly wait  Do you have an idea yet of what you will be getting? I'm sort of mad at myself - because I didn't really do any research prior to buying this - just bought what a few friends/family members have. But, I'm impressed with the pictures so now I'll just do more research prior to adding on any lenses etc. I am already in love with it. Excited to take it out on today's adventure with Sully and hopefully get some more great shots  The one thing that I dislike is that it makes it hard to choose between the pictures - hence why this thread has so many!
> 
> I really love the B&Ws. I found out though that it comes out better if you shoot in black and white (the black & white pictures of Sully) versus shoot in color and convert to b&w (the picture of him and I). always a work in progress  I've seen some incredible pictures on this site and I hope that I can take that kind of caliber of pictures someday soon :crossfing


I'm playing with the idea of either getting the Canon D7 or maybe a D5. It's a major investment so I want to be sure I'm EXTREMELY happy with what I end up with.

As I've said you're certainly an inspiration as are all the other great photographers on this forum. You're gonna wear poor Sully out...just kidding of course...I'm sure Sully is delighted with your new camera. It looks like he's having the time of his life out there. And what can be more fun than trying to catch that moment of absolute joy displayed by your golden in such beautiful surroundings.

Pete


----------



## Rebroland (May 20, 2010)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> I'm playing with the idea of either getting the Canon D7 or maybe a D5. It's a major investment so I want to be sure I'm EXTREMELY happy with what I end up with.
> 
> As I've said you're certainly an inspiration as are all the other great photographers on this forum. You're gonna wear poor Sully out...just kidding of course...I'm sure Sully is delighted with your new camera. It looks like he's having the time of his life out there. And what can be more fun than trying to catch that moment of absolute joy displayed by your golden in such beautiful surroundings.
> 
> Pete


Oh my goodness! Both of those cameras are incredible! I would be insanely jealous of whichever one you end up with! I can't wait to see the pictures that you take when you end up making the purchase.. I certainly don't blame you for taking your time in making up your mind!

Sully is conked out today! I work from home and usually he's a little more lively than he is today. I'm thankful that I was able to give him a good weekend because I'd felt guilty the past week because we had a lot going on that didn't involve him. I'm having a great time photographing him - and I'm so thankful for this forum because my friends and family are getting sick of seeing Sully pictures! haha


----------



## Rebroland (May 20, 2010)

Bought Sully a new toy tonight - haven't in awhile... This is supposed to be indestructible - however we shall see!


----------

